# what to finish baseball bat with?



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey folks. i turned my first baseball bat today. it's pretty neat. i was amazed at how long it took though, alot of wood to be removed. so my question is, what should i finish this with? heres a pic of the bat


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i dont know what to finish it with but thats a pretty neat bat you turned:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks really nice.:thumbsup:
For use, I think I would go with spar varnish as it is pretty durable and holds up outside (caught in the rain). Other may have better ideas of a finish.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tyler,
I remember watching a story on the Louisville slugger company. They dipped the bats in varnish and hung them to dry. If you go to their site there's a lot of good information and history there.
Nice job on your bat, looks good.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

nicely turned:thumbsup:
what wood is it


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Tyler,
> I remember watching a story on the Louisville slugger company. They dipped the bats in varnish and hung them to dry. If you go to their site there's a lot of good information and history there.
> Nice job on your bat, looks good.
> Mike Hawkins


+1 I have a book on Baseball it shows exactly that Picture. Beautiful Bats Dripping with Varnish. It explains they are then weighed to be exactly what they are marked in Ounces

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Guess I will go with varnish of some kind then and get some fishline to hang with. The wood is maple, not your typical wood for a bat but it works, I'll use ash next time I think.


----------

